# Free Ludwigia Cuba



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Mike Herod gave me a stem of Ludwigia Cuba. It's grown like a weed. I took out about a puond worth of it out of my tank. If you want it, give me a call and come get it.


----------

